
The first autonomous drone delivery network will fly above Switzerland - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/20/16325084/matternet-autonomous-drone-network-switzerland
======
otoburb
The image showing the size of the Matternet drone compared to a human was
informative. The drone is much bigger than I envisioned it would be. Since the
drones are approved to fly over dense urban Swiss cities, one intuitively
anticipates a drone that large falling out of the sky to cause more damage
than a smaller one.

Curious now what types of safety and redundancy mechanisms are in place for
the Matternet drones.

